# Mill Creek Hunting Club Looking for Bow Hunters



## cosmo (Jul 30, 2010)

Mill Creek Hunting Club looking for 4 (bow hunting) members @ $500 each.  Leased property on 367 acres in the Oak Mountain area in Carrollton Georgia.  Land is very terrainal, 30 year old pines, chestnut and white oak ridges.  It's a must see, and under a Big Buck management program.  Serious inquiries only please.  Call me for further details @ (404) 735-4419.  Good Luck Hunting!

Thanks, Cosmo


----------

